# 9mm "Fun" Pistol



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just bought a small defensive carry pistol but I would really like to purchase a 9mm for fun at the range. Don't want to break the bank but love target shooting. I know this is probably a Ford/Chevy thing, but what is an affordable 9mm semi that I should consider?:smt082


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig SP 2022......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Instead, I strongly suggest putting in lots and lots of practice with your "small defensive carry pistol."
Effective pistol shooting is a fungible skill that requires continual practice to maintain. This is doubly true if you carry a small pistol, as they are harder to control and to shoot effectively than is a full-size gun.
Have your fun while shooting, but do it with your carry pistol.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Glock 17 and/or Sig P226.


----------



## Texasmade (Mar 7, 2012)

Personal preference is CZ the P07 Duty in 9mm can be had for $400 or so and is fun as all get out, it has a great SA trigger and is more accurate than my Glock. You don't need to spend $1000 dollars to get a GOOD RELIABLE ACCURATE pistol.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

i really like the stoeger cougar 8000... for around 400... a great shooting pistol..


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 on the Stoeger Cougar, great gun for the money.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

+2 on the Stoeger Cougar


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

To me, a "fun" 9mm range gun means a full size, long-barrel'd, low recoil, nice grip / fit in my hand, and accurate gun. To that end, I have 2 suggestions; a Rock Island Armory 9mm 1911 Tactical, or a CZ 75B. Both of these can be had brand new for less than $500 (online prices).


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Smith &Wesson 5906. Not made anymore, but available as police trade-ins for a reasonable price. They are heavy which means low recoil, and are fun to shoot.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I vote for a full size 1911 or full size CZ. both will do you good.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

there are a lot of good suggestions, may i add, not knowing what your carry gun is, but does that company make a full-size model of your carry model, or is there a model with a similar trigger style and sights. i get the range gun idea, it's beneficial to shoot a couple hundred rounds in a less punishing gun to hone your shooting skills, then finish off with atleast a couple of mags in your carry gun. happy shooting:smt1099


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

My carry gun is a Ruger LCR in .38. Again, it is new but I can't imagine it would be a lot of fun to run a bunch of Ammo through it. I fully intend to become proficient with it and shoot it every time I go to the range. But I also like to make a lot of noise (lol) when I go there. I'm long in the tooth, as we say in the south, and grew up shooting a lot but haven't done it in years. I am waiting on my carry permit, which I should get in a couple of weeks. A new range opened up a short 2 miles from my house and I love going up there when I have nothing to do. I like the idea of a full size semi-auto with good sights. Our group at church has talked about forming a men's league at the range so I want a full size pistol to make one big ragged hole! Thanks for the suggestions. Keep them coming.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The CZ 75B is a great shooting fun weapon. Reasonably priced and will last for ever.










The Ruger SR9 is also a very fun to shot inexpensive handgun that makes a lot of noise when it goes to the range with me.










Good luck on what ever you pick!

RCG


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Hardly any one here but a few will tell you to buy a Taurus PT-92 because most hate the name. The few here who actually own them will tell you it is an awesome range pistol for not a lot of money. I absolutely love it, but now that I have said that, your post will be hijacked with all the haters. But fear not, I also second crescentstar, I own and ex-police S&W 5904 which I will never sale. That tells you how much I love that pistol and it will eat any ammo you put in it. I've never had any failures even using the Bosnian crap. But by all means, don't hesitate on the Rugers, CZ's and Glocks!


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd also suggest the Sig SP2022 or you could also try the Springfield XD/XDm or the Smith M&P series, I own and like all 3. Good luck!


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Jon54 said:


> I just bought a small defensive carry pistol but I would really like to purchase a 9mm for fun at the range. Don't want to break the bank but love target shooting. I know this is probably a Ford/Chevy thing, but what is an affordable 9mm semi that I should consider?:smt082


Jon54:

I like the feel and look of the Beretta 92 but hand sizes very so you really need to try on a gun to see if it fits. Sigs for example don't feel right in my hand but I know a lot of people enjoy sigs. and I have nothing against the gun other than the grip just doesn't feel right in my hand.

Russ


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Glock 17 or Glock 34.

Great shooters.


----------



## Emmanuel (Mar 5, 2012)

This is doubly true if you carry a small pistol, as they are harder to control and to shoot effectively than is a full-size gun.


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys, I shot my LCR yesterday for the first time, firing close to 100 rounds at ranges from 3 to 6 to 10 yards. I am deadly at 3 and 6, less so at 10 but I doubt I will ever need it at 30', hopefully. I was still on the target, just not the groups I was getting at 3/6. Having said that, this little pistol has a bark. Everyone at the range yesterday had some sort of auto loader and I found most watching me with this little pistol barking down range. It is perfect for its intended use (after I paint the sights so I can see them against a dark background) but I want a larger pistol more than ever now.


----------



## Britales (Feb 6, 2012)

Glock 26.....small, accurate, easy shooting and can be had Gen 4 for under $500 with 3 magazines....No Brainer!


----------



## DragonLord (Mar 18, 2012)

I have to go with Steve on this one. My "fun" gun, when I just want to go out and plink tin cans or something is my Buck Mark 22. Cheap and fun to shoot. But when it comes to serious practice, I use my carry pistol.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

You don't say what kind of target shooting, but the Glock 34 is the number one firearm for use in combat style competitions. (Number one in percentage of guns in use.)


----------



## Ductape (Oct 22, 2011)

I bought a Stoeger Cougar 8045F back around the end of August. Love the gun. It is rather big, rather heavy. I like both big and heavy, but it gets old carrying it around constantly trying to keep it hidden. I am going this afternoon to pick up my NEW carry piece. The Beretta Nano 9mm. I gotta feeling I'm gonna love this one even more.


----------



## Dempsey (Mar 5, 2012)

This is doubly true if you carry a small pistol, as they are harder to control and to shoot effectively than is a full-size gun.


----------



## auggy53 (Feb 7, 2012)

i carry the lcp or lc9-9mm and i play with the p95 9mm i really enjoy the p95 and its easy to hit with .


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sig P226 in 9mm are available as police trade in's

Here's mine Swiss Police Trade in










I bought it for $350 - it looked sad..

Sent it to CRC for a $79 slide job.

wonderfully accurate - great (police) history

:smt1099


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

don't rule out bryco (jennings) they are cheap and all your going to do is shoot it at the range


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sig Sauer SP2022


----------



## Stevebitt300 (Mar 28, 2012)

buying a 9mm to shoot for cheaper fun worth the money?


----------



## truggles (Mar 20, 2012)

I bought a ruger p95 for $300. It is a good sized gun that shoots well and is fun at the range. Highly recommended.


----------



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

If you go this route get the Phoenix 22A. Jennings and all the old Saturday night specials are POS. Just my .02 worth!
JT


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought a Springfield Armory XDm 5.25 comp pistol and I simply love it!


----------



## meezerdad (Apr 11, 2012)

My favorite 9mm Fun gun is a surplus Star BM I bought a few years ago. 100% reliable and accurate. The best part is I only paid $189.00 for it.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Consider an EAA WITNESS 9MM/22LR COMBO BL*

Click here please,,,

Several months back I talked a friend into buying one of these guns,,,
Both of us were pleasantly surprised at the good quality and performance.










He paid $385 for his pistol.

Anyways, with the .22 LR upper he gets lots of inexpensive trigger time in,,,
The gun runs Federal Bulk Pack from Wal Mart very well.

It takes about 1-2 minutes to change it over to 9mm,,,
And he can shoot that centerfire configuration as well as I do my CZ-75B

The two guns are near identical in size and shape,,,
If you've ever held a CZ and liked it, you will like this EAA as well.

Anyways, I just thought I would pass this on for your consideration,,,
It like getting two guns for the price of one.

The only drawback is you only get one magazine for each cartridge.

Aarond

.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

aarondhgraham said:


> Click here please,,,
> 
> Several months back I talked a friend into buying one of these guns,,,
> Both of us were pleasantly surprised at the good quality and performance.
> ...


Darn, beat me to it. The Witness series has something for everyone. They deserve a look. I have a Witness Elite Match .45. It will hold it's own with much more expensive pistols. In addition to the .22 kits, they also offer conversion kits for other centerfire calibers as well. I've been meaning to see about a 10 mm setup for mine.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

SP2022. Great gun for around $400


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

I`ve had well over 250 guns and shot them all over the years and the #1 FOR ME is my HK USP 9mm full size....It`s 100% reliable...very accurate and the USP has the HK recoil reduction of about 30/40%...it shoots like a dream all day long...A little expensive but will last a lifetime...Jim


----------



## Buck13 (Apr 19, 2012)

Can anyone specifically address the triggers of guns on this list? I was shooting my .22s yesterday, a Ruger MkII long target barrel and a S&W K-frame 6" barrel, and despite the longer sight radius on the Ruger, I seem to be very close to equally accurate with them. I suspect this is because the single-action trigger break on the Smith is nicer: very light, and no creep that I can detect (maybe I'm just not sophisticated enough). This remined me that I'm pretty picky about triggers. I don't care about the DA pull on a SA/DA pistol, but creep in the SA is going to turn me off.

I was starting to lean toward a Taurus or Barretta 92 since I've seen a lot of positive comments about their accuracy, so comments on those would certainly be of interest. The Sig 2022 also is a contender.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

FNISHR said:


> Glock 17 and/or Sig P226.


I agree , that G-17 is way more accurate than I am and really fun to shoot , in fact it's my favorite shooter.
Never quit practice with your protection pistol but for fun , a long barrel 9mm. is nothing but fun and reasonably affordable to shoot.


----------

